# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno UniTool v1.2.2 sparse Factory File & Sam FRP 7.0 & Much More

## mohamed73

What's new ?  *Added Support to Write "sparse Factory File" for Qualcomm**Added Support for show "EMMC Size Details" for Qualcomm**Added Support for "EDL to Normal" Auto Mode Change after each *  * operation such as*  *readinfo**read firmware**format**clear screen lock**backup phonebook**clear mi account**clear frp* *Added Support for "Clear FRP" for all Quacomm**Added Support to "Show complete phone details" in every* *  operation such as*  *readinfo**read firmware**format**clear screen lock**backup phonebook**clear mi account**clear frp* *Added Support for "Original Samsung FRP Android 7.0" in ADB** Added Support for these "Original Samsung FRP" in Download Mode*  *SM-J111F**SM-J200H**SM-J320FN**SM-J320F**SM-J210F**SM-J106B**SM-J120*   *few test reports:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Read Extended Info
  Code:
 16:23:18 Current Task: Lenovo>>Qualcomm>>Read Information>>AUTO
16:23:18 Operation:
1.Remove battery and insert battery back.
2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys.
3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds.
  Some phones need to use edl cable or special card slot.
16:23:28 Port Found[COM34].
16:23:28 Hardware Id:007050e1
16:23:28 Loading Necessary File,Please Wait...
16:23:36 Done.
16:23:36 Waiting for flash programmer to boot.
16:23:40 Loading Build Info,Please Wait...
16:23:47 Name: Kraft-A6000
16:23:47 Brand: Lenovo
16:23:47 Device: Kraft-A6000
16:23:47 Release Version 5.0.2
16:23:47 BaseBand CPU: msm8916
16:23:47 Project Version: A6000-s_S034_170301
16:23:47 Ext Info: Lenovo A6000
16:23:47 Size: 16Gb Writing sparse Factory File  Code:
 16:05:49 Current Task: Tools>>ADB Fastboot RsTools
16:10:28 Current Task: Lenovo>>Qualcomm>>Write Flash>>AUTO
16:10:29 Operation:
1.Remove battery and insert battery back.
2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys.
3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds.
  Some phones need to use edl cable or special card slot.
16:11:19 Phone Connect TimeOut.
16:11:43 Current Task: Lenovo>>Qualcomm>>Write Flash>>AUTO
16:11:43 Getting Info From Factory File,Please Wait...
16:11:43 Get Factory Info Fail
16:11:43 Operation:
1.Remove battery and insert battery back.
2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys.
3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds.
  Some phones need to use edl cable or special card slot.
16:11:53 Port Found[COM34].
16:11:53 Hardware Id:007050e1
16:11:53 Loading Necessary File,Please Wait...
16:12:01 Done.
16:12:01 Waiting for flash programmer to boot. 16:12:07 Size: 16Gb
16:12:08 Backup modemst1...
16:12:09 Backup modemst2...
16:12:11 Storage Path:C:\Inferno\UniTool_Vol_EXT\SecurityBackup\Data0519161208
16:12:11 Writing modem...
16:12:20 Writing sbl1...
16:12:21 Writing sbl1bak...
16:12:23 Writing aboot...
16:12:24 Writing abootbak...
16:12:26 Writing rpm...
16:12:27 Writing rpmbak...
16:12:29 Writing tz...
16:12:30 Writing tzbak...
16:12:32 Writing hyp...
16:12:33 Writing hypbak...
16:12:35 Writing splash...
16:12:37 Writing fsg...
16:12:39 Writing sec...
16:12:40 Writing boot...
16:12:44 Writing system...
16:13:05 Writing system...
16:13:06 Writing system...
16:13:32 Writing system...
16:13:58 Writing system...
16:13:59 Writing system...
16:14:01 Writing system...
16:14:26 Writing system...
16:14:28 Writing system...
16:14:49 Writing system...
16:14:51 Writing system...
16:14:52 Writing system...
16:15:13 Writing system...
16:15:15 Writing system...
16:15:40 Writing system...
16:15:42 Writing system...
16:15:43 Writing system...
16:16:08 Writing system...
16:16:09 Writing system...
16:16:36 Writing system...
16:16:38 Writing system...
16:16:39 Writing system...
16:17:04 Writing system...
16:17:06 Writing system...
16:17:27 Writing system...
16:17:29 Writing system...
16:17:51 Writing system...
16:17:52 Writing system...
16:18:17 Writing system...
16:18:18 Writing system...
16:18:32 Writing system...
16:18:33 Writing system...
16:18:36 Writing persist...
16:18:39 Writing cache...
16:18:40 Writing cache...
16:18:42 Writing cache...
16:18:43 Writing cache...
16:18:45 Writing cache...
16:18:47 Writing recovery...
16:18:51 Writing userdata...
16:19:03 Writing userdata...
16:19:05 Writing userdata...
16:19:06 Writing userdata...
16:19:08 Writing userdata...
16:19:35 Writing userdata...
16:19:37 Writing userdata...
16:19:38 Writing userdata...
16:19:39 Writing userdata...
16:19:41 Writing userdata...
16:19:42 Writing userdata...
16:19:44 Writing userdata...
16:19:45 Writing userdata...
16:19:46 Writing userdata...
16:19:48 Writing userdata...
16:19:49 Writing userdata...
16:19:51 Writing userdata...
16:19:52 Writing userdata...
16:19:54 Writing userdata...
16:19:55 Writing userdata...
16:19:56 Writing userdata...
16:19:58 Writing userdata...
16:19:59 Writing userdata...
16:20:01 Writing userdata...
16:20:02 Writing userdata...
16:20:04 Writing userdata...
16:20:05 Writing userdata...
16:20:06 Writing userdata...
16:20:08 Writing userdata...
16:20:09 Writing userdata...
16:20:11 Writing userdata...
16:20:12 Writing userdata...
16:20:13 Writing userdata...
16:20:15 Writing userdata...
16:20:16 Writing userdata...
16:20:18 Writing userdata...
16:20:19 Writing userdata...
16:20:20 Writing userdata...
16:20:22 Writing userdata...
16:20:23 Writing userdata...
16:20:25 Writing userdata...
16:20:26 Writing userdata...
16:20:27 Writing userdata...
16:20:29 Writing userdata...
16:20:30 Writing userdata...
16:20:31 Writing userdata...
16:20:33 Writing userdata...
16:20:34 Writing userdata...
16:20:36 Writing userdata...
16:20:37 Writing userdata...
16:20:38 Writing userdata...
16:20:40 Writing userdata...
16:20:41 Writing userdata...
16:20:43 Writing userdata...
16:20:44 Writing userdata...
16:20:45 Writing userdata...
16:20:47 Writing userdata...
16:20:48 Writing userdata...
16:20:50 Writing userdata...
16:20:51 Writing userdata...
16:20:53 Writing userdata...
16:20:54 Writing userdata...
16:20:55 Writing userdata...
16:20:57 Writing userdata...
16:20:58 Writing userdata...
16:21:00 Writing userdata...
16:21:01 Writing userdata...
16:21:03 Writing userdata...
16:21:04 Writing userdata...
16:21:05 Writing userdata...
16:21:07 Writing userdata...
16:21:08 Writing userdata...
16:21:10 Writing userdata...
16:21:11 Writing userdata...
16:21:12 Writing userdata...
16:21:14 Writing userdata...
16:21:15 Writing userdata...
16:21:17 Writing userdata...
16:21:18 Writing userdata...
16:21:20 Writing userdata...
16:21:21 Writing userdata...
16:21:22 Writing userdata...
16:21:24 Writing userdata...
16:21:25 Writing userdata...
16:21:27 Writing userdata...
16:21:28 Writing userdata...
16:21:29 Writing userdata...
16:21:31 Writing userdata...
16:21:32 Writing userdata...
16:21:34 Writing userdata...
16:21:35 Writing userdata...
16:21:36 Writing userdata...
16:21:38 Writing userdata...
16:21:39 Writing userdata...
16:21:41 Writing userdata...
16:21:42 Writing userdata...
16:21:44 Writing userdata...
16:21:45 Writing userdata...
16:21:46 Writing userdata...
16:21:48 Writing userdata...
16:21:49 Writing userdata...
16:21:51 Writing userdata...
16:21:52 Writing userdata...
16:21:54 Writing userdata...
16:21:55 Writing userdata...
16:21:56 Writing userdata...
16:21:58 Writing PrimaryGPT...
16:21:59 Writing BackupGPT...
16:22:00 Write FirmWare Finished       Download Area  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_Google drive links   With IMEI   For Volcano Box الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  For Inferno Dongle الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Without IMEI  For Volcano Box الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  For Inferno Dongle الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## gsmaroc

عندي فولكانو بوكس  و أريد تفعيل 
inferno unitool
ماهي الطريقة و كم تكلف و هل التفعيل مرة واحدة فقط أم بالإشتراك كل سنة

----------

